# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  جسته جو در ارایه در منگو دیبی

## A.ardalan far

سلام و خسته نباشید
میخواستم در یک ارایه در ساختار منگودیبی جسته جو کنم و یکسری نتایج رو برام بیاره مثلا ارایه پایین

"test" : [ 
                [ 
                    56, 
                    27, 
                    1406896875.37
                ], 
                [ 
                    57, 
                    28, 
                    1406896875.38
                ]
            ]


هدفم اینه که مثلا با جسته جو اندیس سوم ارایه در منگو دیبی (1406896875.37) اندیس یک و دو همون ارایه رو فقط بهم برگردونه . نه تمام ارایه تست
ممنمون

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام و خسته نباشید
> میخواستم در یک ارایه در ساختار منگودیبی جسته جو کنم و یکسری نتایج رو برام بیاره مثلا ارایه پایین
> 
> "test" : [ 
>                 [ 
>                     56, 
>                     27, 
>                     1406896875.37
>                 ], 
> ...


خوب مشکل کجاست دوست عزیز؟

----------


## A.ardalan far

مشکل این جاست که query من زمانی که فیلتر میکنم بهاش کل ارایه رو نشون میده بهم
من میخام فقط و فقط یک اندیس (همون اندیسی که مقدار سومش برابر با پارامتر سرچ منه) رو نمایش بده

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> مشکل این جاست که query من زمانی که فیلتر میکنم بهاش کل ارایه رو نشون میده بهم
> من میخام فقط و فقط یک اندیس (همون اندیسی که مقدار سومش برابر با پارامتر سرچ منه) رو نمایش بده


کوئری ای که برای سرچ می نویسید چی هست؟

----------


## A.ardalan far

ا قصد من اینه مثلا بگن در جای که مشخصات نامش تست۱ هست و '111111.23444447' پامتر  اندیس سوم در اریه کوردینیت رو داره دو اندیس ۱.۲ ان رو برام بیار . در کل همینه

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> ا قصد من اینه مثلا بگن در جای که مشخصات نامش تست۱ هست و '111111.23444447' پامتر  اندیس سوم در اریه کوردینیت رو داره دو اندیس ۱.۲ ان رو برام بیار . در کل همینه


درسته ولی عرض کردم کد جستجویی که می نویسید چی هست که میگید پیدا نمیکنه؟ (یه نکته ای هم عرض کنم اندکی صبر کنید تا پاسخ خودتون رو دریافت کنید)

----------


## A.ardalan far

> درسته ولی عرض کردم کد جستجویی که می نویسید چی هست که میگید پیدا نمیکنه؟ (یه نکته ای هم عرض کنم اندکی صبر کنید تا پاسخ خودتون رو دریافت کنید)


اوکی .شرمنده
ببینید ما یه دیتابیس داریم مثل :

{
    "polylines" : [ 
        {
            "path" : {
                "id" : 1,
                "coordinates" : [ 
                    [ 
                        [ 
                            -73.96943, 
                            40.78519
                        ], 
                        [ 
                            -73.96082, 
                            40.78095
                        ]
                    ], 
                    [ 
                        [ 
                            -73.96415, 
                            40.79229
                        ], 
                        [ 
                            -73.95544, 
                            40.78854
                        ]
                    ]
                ]
            }
           , 
        {
            "path" : {
                "id" : 2,     
                "coordinates" : [ 
                    [ 
                        [ 
                            -73.95999999999999, 
                            40.78519
                        ], 
                        [ 
                            -73.97, 
                            40.78095
                        ]
                    ], 
                    [ 
                        [ 
                            -73.98, 
                            40.79229
                        ], 
                        [ 
                            -73.98999999999999, 
                            40.78854
                        ]
                    ], 
               
                ]
            }
        }
    ]
}


قصد من اینه که سرچ کنم که هرجا ایدی ۱ هست مثلا اریه کوردینیت مربوط به همون path که سرچ شده و ایدی یک درونش بوده رو فقط واسم بیار

find({"polylines.path.id":2},{"polylines.path.id":  1}).forEach(printjson)
در  این دستور من چک میکنه میکنه که اوکی  ایدی یک هست  . اما تمام اریه path  چه ایدی که یک باشه چه دو. رو برای من میاره فکر میکنم به دلیل این که ما  اریه هم اسم داریم
اما مشک اینجاست باید حتما از این ساختار استفاده کنم و نمیشه عوضش کنم ایا راهی هست براش؟

پیوست:دیتابیس مورد استفاده من با فرمت هست geojson

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> اوکی .شرمنده
> ببینید ما یه دیتابیس داریم مثل :
> 
> {
>     "polylines" : [ 
>         {
>             "path" : {
>                 "id" : 1,
>                 "coordinates" : [ 
> ...


دوست من مشکل از اسکیما دیتابیس شما است.این داده هارو بر طبق اسکیما شما نمیشه در کالکشن ذخیره کرد.احتمالا یا در اینجا اشتباه وارد کردید و یا کلا اسکیما اشتباه است.

----------

